# Squab found in the rain



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm from singapore and found a squab hiding behind a rubbish dump in the rain, I've tried calling the SPCA but it seems them don't take in birds of any kind, so I've been following instructions from some rescue sites in terms of feeding (Mashed oats and calcium powder(from my turtles) and a bit of probiotics sold at the pet store for small pets). 

I've been feeding him about 10~20ml 4 times a day. He begs for food, poops well(caught him bombs twice!!) and seems active and alert, and is grooming himself and yawning at times.

But its seems that his crop is slow, could he have been overfed or the formula too thick? Are there anyways to tried to speed up his digestion (grit or baking soda in water?).

Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

I put a warm water bottle into a wooly sock to keep him warm, and use paper strips.

I keep him in a cat carrier, and bought nesting material and paper bedding today, would those be good for him?

Thanks again


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is it possible to post a photo of the squab? If he's 2 weeks or older it will be easier to feed him defrosted peas. In the meantime you can add a bit of baby applesauce to his formula, that will help with the digestion.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/Wyww87A.jpg

He seems to be at least 12 days old from what I've been seeing based on photos. Not too sure, can't really coordinate his flapping and doesn't eat or drink on his own without a syringe.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He does seem a bit young for the defrosted peas. Maybe another week or so and then you can start with that.

The best to feed him will be a handraising formula (I use one for parakeets and parrots) but if you can't get something like that, what you're using now will have to do. As long as he's producing poops, he will be fine. You can also try to get him to start drinking water by dipping the tip of the beak into water (but not over the nostrils, otherwise he might aspirate). And a little bit of baby applesauce once a day to his formula will do him good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you feel that the crop is slow?
He looks old enough to eat defrosted peas.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

After the first day of feeding, his crop seemed to still be rather squishy in the morning at 6.30 am when I last fed him at 7pm. It seems that it's better with the applesauce now however. =) Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just wait till the crop empties to feed again. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

Been stopping his feeds a little earlier in the day (When the sun is about to or just having set), and using one of those old stone grinders to grind the oats even smaller before mixing his feed. We let him sit in the sun for a bit while we mix his feed, and Spiffy is starting to learn how to properly flap his wings (And using gust, lol.) He's learn to drink from the bowl while standing (though we do need to hold it up for him), and we're planning to start him on peas this weekend. 

 I'm really glad I found this website googling rescue pigeons at work. You guys are a great help!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like Spiffy is doing quite well. Always have him in a cage when he's outside in the sun, especially when he's getting bigger and starting to practice how to fly. Something might just scare him and he will take off and you will never see him again.

Go to the "search" section and type in "peas" and lots of posts will come up exactly how to feed him the peas. Are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

He seems pretty imprinted onto humans now, so we'd have to do the soft rehab if we do. Releasing one or feeding ferals is illegal here, however, so we aren't really sure how to go about it. =(

There's been construction done at where a flock used to be, so there's only 4 to 6 of them left. We have high-rise buildings everywhere so they come in pretty close and like to nest near or in buildings, and hang around open-air food centres, so there's been warnings about not feeding them and alleged reports of people falling sick due to pigeons(resulting in culling sessions), although I do believe more of it could be due to unhygienic food handling. xD;

I want to make the choice that'd keep him safe and happy, never thought about keeping a bird because I don't really like seeing them caged up. xD; We're getting pretty attached to him though.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Keep him, if he's human imprinted he does not know he's a pigeon and will rather prefer human company instead. Lots of people on this forum keeps pigeons indoor in a cage, and let them out inside the house for a couple of hours every day. I would invest in a nice big cage where you can start keeping him so that he in future will view that as "his place" where he sleeps at night and gets his food.

And yes, if pigeons causes so much disease, this forum would not have excited cause most of us would have been dead by now!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope you will keep him as he is probably imprinted on you and certainly deserves better than being "culled" by ignorant people who accuse pigeons of causing disease. Most of our human problems now are from our own ignorance I'd say like our wonderful diets, lack of exercise, harming the environment and one another. Thank you for saving adorable Spiffy! Agree strongly with MarinaB, if you want to keep him safe only take him outside in a cage or you will lose him.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

Just a question though, in the event that we do keep him, would a 3 tiered chinchilla cage with platforms be large enough for him with social time out of the cage? 

Also, since I wasn't really able to find bird feed suitable for pigeons (closest was a budgie feed by Kaytee), could I get the grains from a supermarket and mix them myself, do the millet/flaxseed/split peas/etc. need to be ground up/hulled or are they fine with eating them whole? 

Would a crused multivatamin rabbit tablet be suitable for pigeons? 

Thanks a lot and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*A wider cage is better for pigeons, like a rabbit cage. They need to be able to stretch their wings and move about, as long as they get time out of the cage. They also like being off the ground up high. BASIC CARE: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/basic-needs-for-a-pet-pigeon-8752.html

Here are some examples of good pigeon seed mixes: http://ssseedco.com/pigeon-feeds/economic-mixtures-pigeon/

A good pigeon seed supplies their vitamin needs, please read above link for calcium/D3 needs.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do sell vitamins for birds, a rabbit tablet wouldn't be suitable for a pigeons needs. Once he can eat seeds, they eat them whole. a budgie mix does not contain all that a pigeon needs, and besides, the seeds are too small. A good pigeon grit helps the gizzard to grind up the seeds.


----------



## SpiffyTheScrub (May 20, 2016)

I'll try to check out a specialised bird pet store this weekend, there isn't really a big bird keeping community here. 

Since its summer all year round in singapore (we do get rainy/monsoon season in Dec to Feb) does anyone know if it'd affect moulting/when moulting would happen?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They might have a dove mix, to which you could add a few things.

Molting should start around July/Aug and end by Oct/Nov when the monsoon starts.


----------

